# Bill the Collie (Friend and Lifesaver) and Philip Cox (Lightkeeper)



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

One of the most unlikely British Columbia lighthouse heroes was a small collie companion to the Cox Family at Cape Beale Light Station. Philip Cox began keeping the light at Sisters Island in 1921. The Humane Society rewarded Bill the Collie with a medal and he received special praise in the newspapers for his part in the rescue of the crew of the fish boat Sea Wolf. Bill later won a second medal for his part in preventing a ship from running onto the Cape in heavy fog. See the article at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Articles/Extraordinary/Bill_Collie.php


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for bringing that wonderful story to our attention Nauticapedia. Bill, the collie, seemed to take his job very seriously and how nice that he was appreciated.


----------

